# Hintergrundfarbe eines JLabels



## Guest (9. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

warum wird der Hintergrund des Labels nicht in Schwarz dargestellt?


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Label extends JFrame
{
	public Label()
	{
		JLabel label = new JLabel("Test");
		label.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
		label.setForeground(Color.BLUE);
		this.add(label);
		this.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		Label label = new Label();
	}

}
```


----------



## Mag1c (9. Dez 2005)

Hi,


```
label.setOpaque(true);
```

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2005)

was macht dann label.setBackground(Color.BLACK);


----------



## Mag1c (9. Dez 2005)

Hi,

das setzt die Hintergrundfarbe, das ist schon richtig, aber ...

JLabel erbt direkt von JComponent und dort ist Opaque per default false, also durchsichtig. JLabel selbst ändert daran nix, so daß der Hintergrund des Labels auch durchsichtig ist. Wäre ja auch blöd, wenn ich in einem Fenster die Hintergrundfarbe setze und dann bei jedem Label das gleiche auch noch tun müsste.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

